# How many know the Havanese dog breed?



## Jace (Mar 1, 2022)

The only breed native to Cuba.

Anyone?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Nathan (Mar 1, 2022)

I was born in Havana, Cuba...so I'm aware of all things Cuban.   

There's a cat breed called the Havana Brown:


> A group of British breeders in the 1950s crossed chocolate- and seal-point Siamese with black domestic shorthairs and Russian Blues to create the striking chocolate-brown cats with emerald eyes.


...they aren't particularly native to Cuba.

Habanero chilis aren't native, but they grow well there.


----------



## Kika (Mar 1, 2022)

They are great little dogs.  Over the years, several people in my apartment building have had them.
Small, very alert, friendly and sooo smart.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 1, 2022)

From what I understand, they are a terrific dog to own.  They are great for small homes and get along with most everyone.


----------



## Della (Mar 2, 2022)

They sure are cute.  I saw one in last year's Westminster Dog Show.

I had to read Pam's info in that deep voice the Westminster MC uses.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 2, 2022)

I don't know what the big deal is, all dogs have a knees. Pretty cute.


----------

